# New Flamin' Arrow Wraps Available



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Taking orders for custom made arrow wraps. These wraps will be machine cut, ensuring each and every one will be perfect. These wraps are cut from 4 year vinyl, which should outlast most of our fletch jobs anyways......

These wraps are available in just about any color you want. If you want a color that is not a common shade, let me know, and I will see what I can come up with. If you are ordering a color that has several common shades (for example: light blue, navy blue, dark blue), make sure you specify in your order.

I am offering these wraps three ways. You can get them with flames on one end, both ends or without flames at all.

I can also offer custom printing on the wraps. My print capabilites have become unlimited. You tell me what you want, and I will try to give you what you have asked for. Graphics, text, fades, whatever......:wink: 

These wraps measure 5 1/2 " long. I can custom fit them to any arrow shaft diameter. The standard size will fit the Easton Fatboy shaft perfectly. If ordering these for arrows other than Fatboys, let me know what shaft it is for, and I will cut the wrap to fit.

Prices:

1 dozen "Double Flame" in any color $14
1 dozen "Single Flame" in any color $13
If you want wraps without the flames cut out.... $7 per dozen
Stabilizer wraps can be made to fit any stabilizer also. PM me for prices...

Custom text and printing (to include graphics and fades) ($.25 per wrap) $3
If paying with pay-pal, please add $1.00 to your order.


These prices include shipping to the U.S. If you are outside of the U.S., check with me for additional shipping costs. If you want to order, send me a PM with your name, address, type of wrap, number of dozens, color, and how you are paying. I will accept money orders, also. Please include the specifics of your order with your Money Order.

Send money orders to:
Justin Morgan
512 E. Harding St.
Orleans, IN 47452

Pay-pal payments can be made to [email protected]

If you have any problems with the wraps, contact me and I will be sure to get back with you as soon as I can and take care of the problem.

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

My arrows...


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Lightning patterns available. Bolts can run lengthwise also..


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Lightning wrap.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

A few thing to look at....


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Doinker Wrap


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*What do you think BH????*

Bh


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

:mg:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Couple different flame patterns...:wink:


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll predict "_YOU ARE GOING TO BE A VERY BUSY MAN_"
Great looking wraps :darkbeer:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bring it on....................:jam:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Something fiery I made up. Imagine this with flames cut out of the ends.....


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

Cool wraps Justin!!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BOOTOXEN (Dec 15, 2005)

got any pics of the green running the length on a black carbon?



jcmorgan31 said:


> Lightning patterns available. Bolts can run lengthwise also..


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

The purple are the only ones I have on hand. If I get some made up, I will post pics.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Cool beans dude AC


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I like those lightning wraps! Very cool!


----------



## WP_Bowmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Maybe some of you will see these at Louisville at the end of March...:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hitem's sample


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Please disregard the wrap designs with the Mathew's logo on them. I have been informed by Mathews that another wrap company has a license agreement with them and they will not allow me to print the logo on my wraps.....:set1_punch:


----------



## WP_Bowmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

That is stupid!!!


----------



## WP_Bowmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

What kinda sweet wraps u gonna make for me???


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hit-em-Hard. Another try.... The lettering with the whitened flames doesn't show up against the dard background as well as the dark letters show up on the lightened background.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok....now I don't to see anyone with the Limited Edition "Hornet" Style wraps.:wink:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Cool Stuff !!*

I wanna see some already on an arrow :wink: 
Great looking wraps.....


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> I wanna see some already on an arrow :wink:
> Great looking wraps.....



Did you miss the first two posts????? :wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is a picture off my old wrap thread. kcarcherguy's wraps.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

slimshooter's wraps off my old thread.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*weight*

How much weight is this gonna add to yer arrows? AC


----------



## WP_Bowmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

8 grains


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Justin, those are bad*****! You've got a pm.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Pink Camo


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Couple more.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Yoda


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Here are some pictures of some of the actual wraps.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

few more


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

and some more


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

stabilizer wraps


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

another set of stab wraps


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Anyone down under need a wrap?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

This is going on my wife's SureLoc Challenger.....


----------

